# counterpoint



## echo

what can we do with computers that Bach couldn't ?


----------



## Couac Addict




----------



## StephenBailey

echo said:


> what can we do with computers that Bach couldn't ?


I would think we can do a lot, actually.
Record sounds is certainly the most obvious, but we also have an insanely huge amount of analysis and reproductive power as a product of computers that any human wouldn't be able to do, let alone Bach.

If you're refering only to the specific topic of counterpoint, a computer could certainly be taught to algorythmically write a 10-voice, invertable mirror fugue that modulates through all 24 keys. I like and respect Bach a lot too, but I don't think he could do that...


----------

